# 11 pound flounder - Rockport gigging report



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

We went gigging last night, and although the winds were light, the flounder were very hard to find. We worked for over 6 hours only to find a handful of large fish. The high tide levels and strong incoming current seemed to scatter the fish out and muddy the water near deeper guts.

However, we did manage to find a few large fish for our efforts, including the biggest flounder we have ever gigged. The big girl went 11 pounds, and was 30" long (pics below). We also manged 4 other fish in the 6-8 pound range.

Capt. Bob Van and Capt. Rick Hammond
NightStalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-727-0045


----------

